# Cbeebies characters you want to switch off!



## TennisGal

Lizzie isn't well, so we have had some cbeebies over the last few days. Show Me...love it, Waybuloo...love it, Night Garden...love it.

Me Too...she likes this. It's on v early, and mow I know why. Granny Murray is THE most annoying person in the world. Ever. Followed by the guy who 'loves his train'...

Anyone have a beebie they just can't bear?!


----------



## lepaskilf

All of kerwizz! I think it's too old for Cbeebies!


----------



## LankyDoodle

I find Micha from Same Smile and Katy from I Can Cook, both to be highly irritating! I also think 'how in dog's name did he get the job?' whenever I see Quiz Kids (kerwizz kids??) - the presenter is terrible.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Cbeebies has gone to poo, :haha: Honestly I think many of the programmes are just too old!!! The only one my daughter was still interested in was 'In the Night Garden'. We've moved onto Nick Jnr now: Peppa Pig, Ben & Holly's Little Kingdom, Humf (I LOVE HUMF!!!!!!!) etc'


----------



## jkbmah

Emilia LOVES Come Outside - buts its about 20 years old!! ha I also hate Me Too - but I think its because Im always so grumpy if we are awake at that hour!

I also agree with Kerwizz but I also dislike Octonauts and numberjacks too


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Not a Cbeebie but a Milkshake character I would love to throw out of a window is Little Princess. Just URRRRRRGH!


----------



## QTPie

Rastamouse..... Not a way of talkingI want DS to pick up. Won't stray onto that again...


----------



## cassysuri2010

Anything but Kerwhizz! I'd rather my littler girl talk like rastamouse than a load of nonsense from in the night garden


----------



## MrsGlitz

I've never heard of these! Probably because Harry just isn't interested...


----------



## Raggydoll

Big Cook, Little Cook. It's little cook, just something creepy about him especially when he rides his wooden spoon.

I think it's called alphablocks - Just jumps all over the place.

Grandad in my pocket, I'm not actually sure why I keep seeing this as Kate ignores it, seriously WTF.

Dare I say it.... Justin. He's everywhere which is a shame because some of the programmes would be better without him.


----------



## kellie_w

Def grandpa in my pocket, It just annoys me so much and it's not a character but I hate the time for lunch song. I'm on a diet trying still to shift the baby weight and I don't want to listen about currys! 

I love the song in abadas when they choose which animal is going to look for the thing that's today's word! I can't get it out of my head! X


----------



## QTPie

cassysuri2010 said:


> Anything but Kerwhizz! I'd rather my littler girl talk like rastamouse than a load of nonsense from in the night garden

We dont watch that either.... I like "Big and Small" :)


----------



## hattiehippo

I hate Katy (I can cook) and Micha (same smile) with a passion - both of them are those kind of people who completely overact and are so annoying. I also find Rastamouse, Big cook little cook, Mister Maker and Kerwhizz irritating.

Tom loves Mike the Knight - he's totally obsessed with it. Even before it actually started, he'd seen the adverts and would point at the TV shouting "Mike knight, Mike knight!" over and over. He also loves Tweenies - its starting to annoy me now!

I love Big and Small - they're great!


----------



## Lellow

Misha from Same Smile
Nina from Nina and the neurons.


----------



## chubbin

I cant stand Dipdab. As my DH rightly says, he needs to get his shit together! xx


----------



## Pessimistic

Nina brilliant bodies woman, I would love to rip out her pigtails! Same smile woman and I can cook woman especially when she sings about washing hands with slippy dippy soap.


----------



## TennisGal

We only really see the morning stuff - but Lizzie bursts into tears if she sees Nina and the Neurons!


----------



## LankyDoodle

I love the song from Nina and the Neurons. I have to say it's a fairly new thing that we even know what these things are because I started childminding recently and the school aged children watch tv after school or in the holidays if we've done tiring activities. Isabella doesn't have much time for the TV, but she does love big and small. :)


----------



## KiansMummy

I hate waybuloo think it's a load of poo! Also the woman on same smile is so annoying. The only show my LO watches is ITNG he loves it x


----------



## iceylou

all of in the night garden (sorry fans). nicole doesnt really like it either. she loves waybuloo and humf. mickeymouse clubhouse is starting to bug me lately and oso drives me insane


----------



## Baby France

Rastamouse, numberjacks and kerwhizz...I actually turn these over.

We're on Nick Jr now though tbh!


----------



## smelly07

same smile, i can cook , waybuloo and when Sid sings... i switch over x


----------



## Jchihuahua

I hate Me too, Come Outside, Kerwhizz, Nina and the neurons (Daisy loves that though), Justin's House, Gigglebiz, Rastamouse and Abney and Teal.


----------



## Lellow

AAAAARGH - Sarah-Jane from Mighty Mites :growlmad:


----------



## Baby France

Lellow said:


> AAAAARGH - Sarah-Jane from Mighty Mites :growlmad:

OMG yes....CHEESE on toast!!!

Eurgh...its just too much!


----------



## lepaskilf

God I can't stand the nursery teacher in Ballamory! How on earth did she get on the telly!.. Yes and Nina and the Neurons, how is that useful for a toddler to watch?

I don't like Blue bird in Everything's Rosie either!


----------



## Baby France

We're a right set of miserable gits :lol: Its all the chirpy ones that we don't like!

The nursery teacher from Ballamory gets me too...surely its not normal to be THAT cheerful?


----------



## pixydust

Anything with Justin - he makes me shudder!


----------



## Bexivillian

We love rastamouse, tinga tales. Indie loves in the night garden and waybaloo, i dont like these. 

But we hate justin. That man. Hate is too weak a word. He is not allowed on my tv!


----------



## tu123

Justins House!!

Cant stand him!


----------



## sarahchops86

katy from "i can cook" she has a face I'd never get tired of punching


----------



## Natnee

Zingzillas, Kerwhizz, Nina and the Neurons, Grandpa in my Pocket, Driver Dan and the WORST - In The Night Garden

Bring on Waybuloo, Justin, Mister Maker, Everythings Rosie, Chuggington, Rah Rah and Baby Jake


----------



## Mynx

Cant stand Mighty Mites... the bint from that (Sarah Jane Honeywell) just really riles me for some reason! And also Nisha from Same Smile. And I cannot stand Cerrie either! Just something about her voice I find really irritating and false!

Grandpa in My Pocket is also a real annoyance ("Not the Shrinking cap Grandpa!") and Evie doesnt seem interested in that either. 
Rastamouse I can take or leave tbh.. Evie doesnt seem to be picking up they way they talk on there, thank goodness!
Evie loves Waybuloo, Night Garden, anything with Justin Fletcher in it, especially Justin's House (she absolutely adores it!) Rah Rah, Baby Jake, and her new favourite, The Adventures of Abney and Teal. We have Virgin Media which has a playback thingie on it so Abney and Teal is on the TV more often than not :haha: 

I know what some of you are saying tho, some of the programs (Mighty Mites, Grandpa in my Pocket, Kerwhizz etc) are a little old for Cbeebies.. I personally think they should be moved to the regular Children's BBC rather than staying on a channel that's for pre-schoolers.


----------



## Flutterby1982

pixydust said:


> Anything with Justin - he makes me shudder!

pahaha! same! and I always switch over when rastamouse comes on...

As someone else mentioned, I think cbeebies has a lot of progs for older children so we usually watch disney junior as the programmes seem more suitable somehow x


----------



## louandivy

Nina and her Neurons arghhhhhhhhh. And Big Cook Little Cook and those fucking monkeys in Zingzillas. I love Rastamouse! I actually sit down to watch it with Ivy :haha:


----------



## louandivy

That creepy villain from Numberjacks who literally looks like a random guy plucked off the street and put in a weird suit!


----------



## Sazzoire

Lucy loves In The Night Garden and Waybalou but I can't stand them.... how boring and why do they repeat the episodes sooooo often? I also hate Mr Tumble and Numberjacks!

I/Lucy quite like Chuggington, Postman Pat, Zingzillas and Tweenies....

Lucy adores Mouse Builders/The Eggs and The snowies on BabyTV..

xx


----------



## Lara310809

I hate Nisha from "Same Smile". 

I also hate "In the Night Garden"; it's just psychotic. Thankfully I'm on GMT+1, so it's on after her bedtime :thumbup:


----------



## Lara310809

Mynx said:


> Grandpa in My Pocket is also a real annoyance ("Not the Shrinking cap Grandpa!") and Evie doesnt seem interested in that either

LOL, my OH and I hate it when he says "this time, he had gone too far" - like every other bloody time :growlmad:


----------



## lisa9999

Nina and her stupid neurons.

grrrrrr.


----------



## RedRose

Rastamouse fans- if you go on the cbeebies website there is a brilliant game where you can dance with the characters using your webcam. I actually carried on playing it after Lily had enough the other day :lol:

There's a few presenters I find unbearable. I don't know their names but I literally get so embarrassed for them I blush.


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom loves Nina and the Neurons...I joke Nina is his 1st girlfriend because he will ask for Nina and then keep going "more, more" when she finishes.

I'd forgotten about Sarah-Jane on Mighty Mites - hate, hate her. Apparently there's a rumour that her and Justin are married???


----------



## TennisGal

I'd actually forgotten Drum. The most annoying Zilla of them all.


----------



## louandivy

TennisGal said:


> I'd actually forgotten Drum. The most annoying Zilla of them all.

Definitely! Or those birds that won't stop singing. I haaate the way that they move, so weird. I am happy to see that no-one has said Chris and Pui from Show me Show me, if I had to choose a new set of parents for myself I would so choose them :haha:


----------



## T-Bex

I want to put Blue Bird in a pie.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Sarah-Jane
Nina
Misha/Nisha
Granny Murray


----------



## Jchihuahua

Granny Murray is actually very top of my list, closely followed by Justin I've decided.


----------



## TennisGal

I loathe, loathe, loathe granny Murray. She is unfeasibly cheerful, and it makes me uneasy! Her smile is so fake, too. And stop calling everyone 'honey pie'. Also, she gives this cryptic advice...at the end is thanked for it...just says 'wow, ok let's get you gone' and shoes everyone out of the door! 

Lou, I LOVE chris and Pui, and I LOVE Show Me. DH, Lizzie and I know alll the songs, do our groovy moves...We are going to see them live with friends in 2012. I fully expect Ally to join in when she's old enough, hehe.

Lizzie isn't too fussed on Rastamouse, she literally has about four programmes she watches...but I love it. The Easy Crew rock. I wanted to buy a talking Rastamouse for the girls for Christmas, DH outed me as clearly buying it for myself...


----------



## rosie272

Me Too is just horrific!! In the bad old days of 5am wake ups I used to sit through it and wonder what the hell happened to my life :haha: Granny Murray and her minging jumpers and 'bye bye honeypie' criiiiinge!! Balamory is a close second and Mighty Mites woman makes Charlie ask 'turn telly off' :lol:

Charlie is loving Mike The Knight at the moment, but he won't watch anything where the characters don't actually speak normally like INTG, Waybuloo, Timmy Time etc... He doesn't like Bob the Builder or Thomas or Roary or Peppa Pig :wacko: He does like Nina and the Nuerons and he liked Justins House when he saw that at the weekend - I think it's terrible! He likes Rastamouse and Big & Small :)


----------



## louandivy

TennisGal said:


> I loathe, loathe, loathe granny Murray. She is unfeasibly cheerful, and it makes me uneasy! Her smile is so fake, too. And stop calling everyone 'honey pie'. Also, she gives this cryptic advice...at the end is thanked for it...just says 'wow, ok let's get you gone' and shoes everyone out of the door!
> 
> Lou, I LOVE chris and Pui, and I LOVE Show Me. DH, Lizzie and I know alll the songs, do our groovy moves...We are going to see them live with friends in 2012. I fully expect Ally to join in when she's old enough, hehe.
> 
> Lizzie isn't too fussed on Rastamouse, she literally has about four programmes she watches...but I love it. The Easy Crew rock. I wanted to buy a talking Rastamouse for the girls for Christmas, DH outed me as clearly buying it for myself...

You can get a talking Rastamouse? So getting one! Ahhhh I was supposed to take Ivy to see them live this month but was rubbish and completely forgot about it, can't wait to take her soon! She goes NUTS when they say 'show me show me your groovy moves'...in fact if I say that to her at any time of the day she will start dancing on the spot :rofl:


----------



## tu123

mummy_ellie09 said:


> Sarah-Jane
> Nina
> Misha/Nisha
> Granny Murray

"Come away in honey pie"

Bleurgh!


----------



## Pixelle

I used to like CBeebies but not so much anymore, too many repeats and too many annoying programmes!

Grandpa in my Pocket.....one of the WORST ever. There is no way it should be on cbeebies, it's far too old.

Zingzillas - When I saw they were putting on a new series I groaned. I hate it.

Mighty Mites - Sarah whatever. Oh she's soooo annoying!

All of Justin's programmes - Seems he's taking over cbeebies!

Katy (presenter and I can cook woman) - Just soo over the top!

Kai doesn't like any of the above either!

He does like Nina and the Neurons! And Numberjacks, Waybuloo, ITNG, Baby Jake, Big Cook Little Cook and Alphablocks.

We switch over to Milkshake in the morning now. Don't have Sky or anything so limited to that or CBeebies!


----------



## TennisGal

Lou, lizzie is the same with her groovy moves...and she now marches around to Teddingtons song, armed with her own Teddington :haha:

All Rastamouse lovers, Tesco have all the characters in stock! Talking!

Glad to see I am not the only person who can't stand Granny Murray 'well, I guess you'll be wanting to know what we did today?' ... Not really, your manic cheeriness is scaring me.


----------



## sarahchops86

louandivy, pui used to be one of the teletubbies! blew my mind! found out because all the programmes i really hate (teletubbies, tweenies, zingbloodyzillas) I get an uncontrollable urge to watch the credits and find out who these people are that are ruining my happiness!


----------



## TennisGal

She was Po. I got quite excited about this and called my DH at work! That evening he came home with the latest Spooks boxed set, and suggested...kindly...I watched it :rofl:


----------



## chubbin

Pixelle said:


> I used to like CBeebies but not so much anymore, too many repeats and too many annoying programmes!
> 
> Grandpa in my Pocket.....one of the WORST ever. There is no way it should be on cbeebies, it's far too old.
> 
> Zingzillas - When I saw they were putting on a new series I groaned. I hate it.
> 
> Mighty Mites - Sarah whatever. Oh she's soooo annoying!
> 
> All of Justin's programmes - Seems he's taking over cbeebies!
> 
> Katy (presenter and I can cook woman) - Just soo over the top!
> 
> Kai doesn't like any of the above either!
> 
> He does like Nina and the Neurons! And Numberjacks, Waybuloo, ITNG, Baby Jake, Big Cook Little Cook and Alphablocks.
> 
> *We switch over to Milkshake in the morning now.* Don't have Sky or anything so limited to that or CBeebies!

I love Milkshake of a morning - my fav is Elmo's World. I watched Sesame Street when I was little, so it's 2nd childhood stuff for me. But Big City Friends? I ALWAYS end up ranting at the TV, hate it hate it hate it :haha:


----------



## Hellodoris

where do I start??

Grandpa in my pocket... that's right lets teach children that old people aren't allowed to leave the house because they get tired send them to bed for a "rest" every time something good happens. Jason Mason is a smug shit too.

Me Too.. no words can describe how much I hate this

Justins house.. I'm generally a fan of Justin but this is just creepy.. like a really bad panto, half the kids in the audience look bored to tears.

Big Cock Little Cock... just urgh.. 

Everythings Rosie.. Me and OH race to turn the TV over if this comes on.. Arrrgh.. twee sparkly shite.

Mister Maker... another creepy, not quite right in the head presenter.. seriously.. why??

NumberJacks.. Spooky Spoon can cock off.

Urgh.. 

On the other hand we love Show Me Show Me, Rastamouse, Zingzillas, Timmy Time and Postman pat :D


----------



## janaligazan

Some of the men, like Mr Maker and Big Cook Little Cook, just make me cringe. I look at them being so totally over enthusiastic on the show, and then wonder what they would be like at the pub in normal world.


----------



## LankyDoodle

Although I said earlier in the thread I really don't like Katy (Micha is my real irritant!), I actually feel I need to defend her a little bit lol. I don't think she overacts - I do weird faces around children and I've worked with them for about 12 years! It just comes naturally if you've either worked with children a lot (as she has) or you have an affinity with them (ie, you are a child in a grown-up's body lol). I know it can come across as false but if she's like me, it does just come naturally.

The way she talks seems quite forced and does irritate me! She can sound quite patronising as well. 

Like me, she went to Exeter Uni. She studied drama and has done a lot of acting and music groups with children; she now runs a children's choir in Hampshire and another in Bristol. So she really does enjoy working with children, whereas with a couple of the others I don't think they'd work with children if it wasn't for their job on CBeebies! What shocked me is that she is 23! I had her down for late 30s when I first saw her on I Can Cook!!

I still don't really like her, though!

Not loving all the Justin hate either lol. I love him!


----------



## RHR

We love Show me show me, In the night Garden, Chuggington, Ocotnauts, everything's Rosie. 

I hate with a passion anything with Justin from the Mr Tumble programme and that other two programmes he does. I can't my dd1 watch him. He grates on my nerves so bad and I don't know why. Kate, from I can cook is really annoying and don't like Rastamouse either or baby Jake. Now that is a big pile of poo and a waste of money making that show. 

I'm not keen on Zingzilla's but my dd again likes it so I let her watch it when I have the telly on in the morning whilst i'm giving dd2 her bottle.


----------



## aimee-lou

Cbeebies - Love: Chuggington, ITNG, Waybuloo, 64 Zoo Lane, Show me Show me, Mr Bloom, Big Barn Farm, Nina and the Neurons (hubby is a biologist lol), Come Outside (which I used to watch growing up lol)

Hate - Mighty Mites - a programme about activities on after school when they should be out doing ......activities! :wacko:, Anything with justin but especially Gigglebiz which I feel would be better placed on a Lads mag channel due to it's Les Dawson style homour!

Milkshake - love: Thomas, Ben and Holly, Noddy, Elmo, Mr Men
Hate: Roary the flipping racing car!!!!!!, Little Princess

It sounds like we watch a lot of TV but because the ones we like aren't on that much anymore, especially when we're actually in the house/in front of the TV, we tend to put disney films on nowadays. Earl loves jungle Book, bambi or any of the toy story films lol.


----------



## Lellow

I love Tinga Tales - So does Aymen, i even got him a talking Red Monkey;

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-fIQg-16RKCY/Tbu46BGSPII/AAAAAAAAA0Y/xHI6hCC3PGw/s1600/Tinga.jpg

''Are you going to pick me up straight away now or straight away next year'' - That repeatedly can get on your nerves tho.


----------



## RedRose

Tinga tinga tinga tingaaaaa :dance:

Any Small Potatoes fans? This is mine and Lily's all time favourite. It's only a couple of minutes long but I record them and we watch them in a row. Some of the episodes are so sweet I could cry!


----------



## Lellow

I love small potatoes - The song is just lovely...Its really not long enough :nope:


----------



## vaniilla

I love small potatoes! :haha: I agree they're too short!

hate : zingzillas, nina, the balamory woman https://www.davidbowie.com/users/ramoana/ahh.gif, justin and all of his crappy shows https://www.davidbowie.com/users/ramoana/tongue2.gif might mites, kerwhizz, numberjacks, 

lo likes In the night garden and teletubies, he used to like baby jake but not so keen on it now, he doesn't really like anything else :haha:


----------



## Lilicat

I hate Little Einsteins, I have to switch it over when it comes on it annoys me that much. 

Fortunately William likes Thomas, Jake and the Netherland Pirates and Special Agent Oso all of which I am fine with.


----------



## Rachel S

Darcey loves Baby Jake, In The Night Garden, Teletubbies, Chugginton, Waybuloo and Show me Show me, Abadas

I like Big and Small more than Darcey does...its very funny and Small Potatoes

Don't like Numberjacks at all or Zingzillas

She has just got in to Doodlebops on another channel, anyone else see this?


----------



## MrsPsandQs

Big and small is veeeeeeeeery annoying!


----------



## MrsPsandQs

RedRose said:


> Tinga tinga tinga tingaaaaa :dance:
> 
> Any Small Potatoes fans? This is mine and Lily's all time favourite. It's only a couple of minutes long but I record them and we watch them in a row. Some of the episodes are so sweet I could cry!

I love love love small potato...

Potaaaaaaaaato, whooooo-ohhhh potato


----------



## flower01

I HATE with a passion that silly Baby Jake rubbish!!!!!! aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

tweenies are irritating too

i watched My Little Pony the other day and they had Deep Southern accents!! lol whats that about?!
Thats not how i imagined them when i played with them as a little girl! lmao
xx


----------



## bbyno1

I can't stand Dirtgirl world lol


----------



## RachA

All of them lol.

Im not a big cbeebies fan at all. They all seem to annoy me. DS watches Bob the builder, postman pat and the koala brothers - not sure if they are even on cbeebies as i tend to just get them up on the computer if he wants to watch any of them


----------



## Pookie 73

Personally can't stand Justin's house, esp. Justin :growlmad:


----------



## Embovstar

B1 and B2 can fooking do one! They're on Milkshake!

Isaac REALLY dislikes the adult in the Green Ballon Club. I've no dea why, but when she comes on screen, he turns his head away or puts his arms out to me.

He loves, Nina and the Neurons...i dslike Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeena!
He loves Grandpa in my pocket and 3rd and bird which are ok
He loves Peppa, I like Peppa

Really surprised that the I can cook girl is early 20's!!

I don't like Poy or Kerry. Eugh.

Nicola xx


----------



## sarah0108

The only one that REALLY makes me wanna scream is 'Mighty mites' WTF!!!


----------



## sarah0108

i really prefer milkshake to cbeebies tbh!!


----------



## fluffpuffin

I really hate the tweenies. they're so annoying, especially Milo.

also Small from Big & Small has the most irritating voice. it's like he is constantly shouting.

I like most of the other cbeebies characters and presenters. some shows are cheesy but I try and remember it's not there to entertain me.


----------



## fluffpuffin

RedRose said:


> Tinga tinga tinga tingaaaaa :dance:
> 
> Any Small Potatoes fans? This is mine and Lily's all time favourite. It's only a couple of minutes long but I record them and we watch them in a row. Some of the episodes are so sweet I could cry!

yes me too. it's so cute. I realised recently that 3rd & bird is created by the same person. I love that too - muffin is so sweet.


----------



## Mrs Dot

Lellow said:


> AAAAARGH - Sarah-Jane from Mighty Mites :growlmad:

Totally feeling your pain I CANNOT STAND HER! She's also one of the Zingzillas and she even does my head in on that when I can't even see her!

NUMBERJACKS is totally crap too, I'm a teacher and it's so far from teaching numbers effectively to little ones it makes me cringe!


----------



## pixydust

Big and Small


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

fluffpuffin said:


> I really hate the tweenies. they're so annoying, especially Milo.

Ruby hates them too!


----------



## bump230910

Chris & Poi :growlmad:


----------



## fluffpuffin

Mum2b_Claire said:


> fluffpuffin said:
> 
> 
> I really hate the tweenies. they're so annoying, especially Milo.
> 
> Ruby hates them too!Click to expand...

You know I used to like the name Milo for a boy, but it's totally put me off using it for a future baby :dohh: Damn those tweenies. :haha:


----------



## HellBunny

Cannot stand, 
Mr maker, Octonauts, I can cook, Abney and Teal, Big and Small (oh god that screech!!) 

I think they're the main ones, Jayden doesn't like them either


----------



## HellBunny

She gives me the eeby jeebies
https://thumbs3.ebaystatic.com/m/m0FFYvCvy5kQC1P3HEy7o7Q/140.jpg


And Zak just looks like he is permanently on something


----------



## ellie

he only really watches it at the weekends really, and the last bit in the evenings, so its not so bad, I cant stand abney and teal but K LOVES it for some bizarre reason :shrug: the tweenies are bloody painful! 
Justin's House is like the worst panto ever, but again he loves it and tries to sing the theme tune, he;s a wierdo :haha:


----------



## RileysMummy

Chris & Koi is it, she really annoys me. Abney & Teal (really poor show imo) Mr Tumble gives me the creeps.
x


----------



## Happy Hudson

Awwwww So much hate for Justin
Me and Paige adore him, she does not have learning difficulties that I know of but she loves Something special and tries to copy his sign language. 
She always goes mad when she hears the theme tunes to anything with Justin in.

I hate Mr Maker, Mighty mites and me too.

Love Charlie and Lola, 64 zoo lane, Weybaloo and In the night garden

I dont like that they repeat evertyhing from the morning in the afternoon. We tend to change over to mini citv and we love Curious George and cat in the hat.


----------



## Ellie130891

justin fletcher?

and everything is rosie makes me want to scream lol


----------



## Ellie130891

i can cook drives me up the blimming wall too

katie is such a me me me type person not about the kids shes too in your face but i love kerry shes a fab presenter

our fave is in the night garden and one of rubys first words was daisy for upsie daisy!


----------



## fluffpuffin

I found another one I hate - the woman presenter in balamory. she grates on me so much.


----------



## louandivy

If David Lynch made kids programs, it would be In The Night Garden. It creeps the fuck out of me! And I'm pretty sure every episode is exactly the same.


----------



## emsiee

Its not CBEEBIES, but Nickjnr, I HATE dora the explorer! Why does she always shout?!


----------



## sarah0108

Baby France said:


> Lellow said:
> 
> 
> AAAAARGH - Sarah-Jane from Mighty Mites :growlmad:
> 
> OMG yes....CHEESE on toast!!!
> 
> Eurgh...its just too much!Click to expand...

I have already posted on here saying i cannot stand her but i just want to REALLY let people know that she gets on my t*ts!!

:dohh:

Harriet LOVES mighty mites though. Id rather punch myself in the face


----------



## bubbles123

I hate in the night garden. WHY does it go on for so long??!!! I don't mind the rest too much, show me show me is annoying but my son likes it so I can bear it. Waybuloo and Baby Jake are probably the best IMO.


----------



## Peas

another one for mighty mites...i just walk out of the room. and the kerwhizz presenter with gravity defying hair. 

My boy has a crush on nina. im sure he wishes she was his mum, he goes frantic when she comes on :blush:


----------



## fluffpuffin

Isla has a crush on Mr Maker. :haha: Her whole face lights up when he appears and she keeps saying 'Maker' all the time.


----------



## shelx

small potatoes! its the song!


----------



## Peas

shelx said:


> small potatoes! its the song!

aww you cbeebies facist! i love the taters! their so cute! 

sings: *oh oh small potaaatoes*


----------



## genies girl

things we like and work for mine are In the night garden (this was all of a sudden) but very into it now, show me show me small potatoes and the theme song from mr maker! and Mr bloom.

things i dislike Justin! see far too much of this man! balamory ! theres something not right in that town :)


----------



## ellismum

We don't watch Cbeebies now, it's all about Fireman Sam on Cartonitoo. I swear it send out subliminal messages, it puts El's under some weird spell. Never see him so still and engaged!

Before that it was the zingzillas big bop. Pointless and they didn't even use the same actor for DJ's voice. Terrible.


----------



## Cassie.

The Grandad In My Pocket one, what the hell? :/
Teletubbies, I hate it.

The only one I like is Come Outside. The girls love Rastamouse but are convinced my OH is Rastamouse in disguise because he did the voice once for them ><
On Milkshake they like Peppa Pig and I think it's quite good as well, haha.


----------



## lindseymw

My goodness where do I start.....

The Tweenies - I get a sudden urge to strangle all of them
Balamory
Grandpa In My Pocket
Show Me Show Me

I dont mind Waybuloo & Mr Bloom's Nursery (mmmm Mr Bloom, wouldn't mind seeing his vegetables any day!)


----------



## Angua

I have an irrational hated of Get Squiggling. I have no idea why, but it actually makes 
me angry. Also hate Rastamouse, Waybuloo, Mighty Mites and Balamory.

My son loves Chuggington, DipDap and REALLY loves Abney and Teal


----------



## HellBunny

Mr maker! Its so great to be out and about in my maker mobile, huhuhuh.

No its not, GTFO my television.
I'm not that common i promise ;)


----------



## lisa9999

bump230910 said:


> Chris & Poi :growlmad:

I dont mind Chris but I would happily punch Poi in the face.

And she always looks so fricking uncomfortable, its embaressing.


----------



## tinkerbellita

BABY JAKE! Hate it. And Balamory, I find it sinister in a weird way. Mr MAker is shite + Grandad in my Pocket.

I'm loving Zingzillas this week tho ;)


----------



## tinkerbellita

lisa9999 said:


> bump230910 said:
> 
> 
> Chris & Poi :growlmad:
> 
> I dont mind Chris but I would happily punch Poi in the face.
> 
> And she always looks so fricking uncomfortable, its embaressing.Click to expand...

I just laughed out loud at that!


----------



## louandivy

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO stopped being horrible about my precious chris and poi :ignore:


----------



## HellBunny

Chris always looked like he will pickle himself laughing when he goes off and pui comes on!

I liked the old Zingzillas series better, this is sooo short and the coconut clock goes way too fast, the moaning stones don't do much moaning either! ;)


----------



## tummymummy

Justin drives me potty but shelbly loves him, criiiiiiiiiinge x


----------



## EMYJC

I cant stand most of what you lot are all saying either. Things we do like on Cbeebies are Charley Bear, Abadas, Show me Show me and thats about it. Thats all we tend to watch. Hes gone right off ITNG and Waybuloo.


----------



## EMYJC

That Come Outside programme with Pippin the dog, is that the original Pippin and the programme is just dead old then? God I had no idea. I used to love Pippin, he came to my primary school- I am ancient!


----------



## PresqueVu

I can't stand Justin - why has he got so much screen time? To me he just seems creepy!

Aiden likes Waybuloo and Tinga Tinga.

I can't stand Big Cook Little Cook but then I saw them do some 'comedy' when I was at university in Southampton and it was just pure filth. It wasn't clever, it wasn't even funny - it was just vile. Of course I had the misfortune to be the only girl at a table of boys...and I'm blonde...


----------



## pigginteacher

I think Mr Tumble is great, but Justin's house is awful!!! My LO loves in the night garden and waybaloo. I also cant stand the presenters of show me, they wind me up a treat!!!


----------



## pigginteacher

tinkerbellita said:


> lisa9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bump230910 said:
> 
> 
> Chris & Poi :growlmad:
> 
> I dont mind Chris but I would happily punch Poi in the face.
> 
> And she always looks so fricking uncomfortable, its embaressing.Click to expand...
> 
> I just laughed out loud at that!Click to expand...

Me too, because I feel the same way :)


----------



## pigginteacher

Is it weird that I like the shape song of Mr Maker??? :blush:


----------



## HellBunny

A little ;) haha no, its about the only part of the thing which doesn't drive me insane!
He drives me nutty!!
https://stylesecrets.thebentallcentre.com/assets/content/mister%20maker%20cbbc.jpg


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

Omg mine love Justin. And so does mummy in a strange way ;) haha.

I hatee itng!! Teletubies


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

And that poi and the bloke!!


----------



## Hellodoris

HellBunny said:


> A little ;) haha no, its about the only part of the thing which doesn't drive me insane!
> He drives me nutty!!
> https://stylesecrets.thebentallcentre.com/assets/content/mister%20maker%20cbbc.jpg

Urgh... His face... Urgh.... Want to punch....


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

I think he's tasty lol


----------



## cherryglitter

rastamouse! 
chris and pui from show me show me.
mighty mites sarah jane!

urggh.


----------

